# Fender ‘94 Twin Amp Footswitch Help



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I’m trying to find the correct footswitch for the ‘94 Fender Pro Tube series Twin Amp. This is the Twin that has the high/low power switch on the back. I’m having trouble confirming exactly what the Fender part number is so I can be sure I’m buying the right one.

I have a Fender Concert Amp in the same era series which also has a three button footswitch but it doesn’t operate the controls properly on the Twin.

The main issue here is, I can’t get the reverb to operate on all channels as it should without the pedal.

Now I KNOW there are a lot of knowledgeable Fender amp guys here as well as electronics guys. Any help finding the absolutely correct part number...or better yet, the actual pedal would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

From the Pro tube series schematics, new switches.
Find one on Reverb


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Fender Pro Tube Series Twin-Amp 100W Guitar Amplifier Features: (Taken from Fender website) Model Name Twin-Amp™ Series Pro Tube Series Type Tube Guitar Amplifier Output 100 watts into 4 ohms Ohms 4 ohms Speakers 2-12" Special Design Eminence® 8 ohm, 50 watt Speakers, p/n 0994812002 Channels Two Selectable Channels (Normal and Drive) Features Spring Reverb, Vibrato, Effects Loop,Effects Loop Send Level,Effects Loop Return Level,Effects Loop on/off Switch,Pre-Amp Out Jack,Power Amp In Jack,4-Button Footswitch,External Speaker Jack,Tilt-Back Legs,1/4 Power Switch,Standby Switch,Removable Casters,Baltic Birch Plywood Cabinet Controls Normal Channel: Volume, Bright Switch, Treble, Bass, Middle,Drive Channel: Gain, Treble, Bass, Middle, VolumeChannel Select Switch,Reverb,Tremolo: Speed, Intensity, Presence Covering Black Textured Vinyl with Silver Grille Cloth Weight 80 lbs. (36.28kg) Dimensions Height: 19 7/8" (50.7 cm),Width: 26 3/8" (67.3 cm),Depth: 12 27/32" (32.8 cm) Tube Complement 4 X 6L6,2 X 12AX7A, 5 X 12AX7WA, 1 X 12AT7, Solid State Rectifier Accessories Comes with 4-Button Footswitch for Channel Switching, Effects Loop On/Off, Reverb On/Off,Tremolo On/Off, p/n 0057025000,Removable Casters p/n 0056483000 Footswitch* Uses 4-Button Footswitch, p/n 0057025000, *Introduced 7/2001 (Also from the Fender Website) "Need even more versatility


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Perhaps I’m mistaken then. The picture is not my amp. Nor does my amp have Tremolo. I believe it should be a three button switch. Let me see if I can dig up a photo of my amp.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Look a 94 Twin Amp, no tremolo.

Fender 94 Twin Amp 3 button footswitch 0994065000 Gain/Channel/Reverb









Fender '94 Twin Amp 3 Button Footswitch | Reverb


Fender 94 Twin Amp 3 button footswitch 0994065000 Gain/Channel/Reverb




reverb.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

JBFairthorne said:


> Perhaps I’m mistaken then. The picture is not my amp. Nor does my amp have Tremolo. I believe it should be a three button switch. Let me see if I can dig up a photo of my amp.



Pro Tube Series have tremolo


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Concert Am and Twin Amp FS are different ; look a FS input jack schematics


----------

